# Welcome to the Oil & Lubrication forum!



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Welcome to the new Oil & Lubrication forum.
This is the spot for discussion, technical and otherwise, about oils and other lubricants for our machines.
Please, as always, keep it civil. We all know that oil can be a touchy topic, and we all have our favorites, but please keep the forum rules in mind when posting, just like everywhere else.
For basic questions, please see the FAQ thread.
Thanks, and enjoy!
-Tim


----------

